# Yay/nay on the Neutrogena Acne Stress Control line?



## rachel89 (Jul 6, 2010)

I was cleaning out my stash last week and discovered that I have all 6 products from the Neutrogena Acne Stress Control line (scrub, foam wash, cream wash, body wash, toner, and 3-in-1 treatment), all unused (sad, I know).

Does anyone have any experience on how this line works for oily skin with acne? I was thinking about starting with the scrub and 3-in-1 treatment, but would love any opinions/mini reviews. TIA!


----------



## Babylard (Jul 7, 2010)

you could try to check the reviews on makeupalley.com

personally, my sister has the creamwash and i tried it a few times. it smells horrid like really bad BO (body odor!) i'm trying the vichy normaderm for my acne right now. it hasn't been a month yet, but i am seeing results, slow and gradual though. but my skin is softer and more supple too!


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 17, 2010)

I have the toner and like it. It smells nice and fresh like cucumber and really helps to shrink ur pores and keep them clear. It's also great for using in place of Tend Skin if you find u don't like it for ur face, the ingredients are great for keeping ingrown hairs away.


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 18, 2010)

I like the 3 in 1 Hydrating Treatment - it's the only item in that line I have tried.  Nice lightweight gel texture and with 2% salicylic acid it's a good acne treatment and not as drying as some I have used.


----------

